# Has anyone heard of these? or Does anyone have any of these



## BossLady83 (Jan 18, 2010)

Dendrobates histrionicus 'White Footed'
Dendrobates histrionicus 'Red Head'
Dendrobates histrionicus 'Craig?'
Dendrobates histrionicus 'Caramel'
Dendrobates sylvatica 'Nariña'

supposedly Black Jungle has the first 4 and the 5th one is one i found when researching the others. they are pretty neat looking....


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

They're all real. They're all HUGELY expensive and even more so, impossible to find AND tough to keep.

s

(I've seen at least one or two of them, hell - I HAD one of them back in the early days (for me) of the hobby (15+ years ago). I realized I was in over my head and moved them to someone who had more of a clue.)


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Histos would be great to keep if you could dedicate alot of research, time, and money into them. The bad thing is, like scott said, they are rare and a pain in the neck. At one time I was arrogant enough to think I could bring them back into the states and make them available. Yeah not so much......


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

They are said to be difficult to acclimate and a high mortality rate in neonates. I heard a story of a guy in Florida whom had released a group of histrio's into his greenhouse and they multiplied. I don't know how far the truth goes with that tho.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

This is an example of the caramel or saddleback histo, they can also come in differant colors like yellow, red, green, etc. The base color of the adults is more bronze than flat brown or black. The first photo is a female, second male.

Eric


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah they're really rare today. Supposably they were imported in the 80's and 90's. Only like $10-$15 then, now if you find the few people who have them they want like $1000 bucks for a frog they got back then at that price or were lucky enough to get some offspring.


----------



## BossLady83 (Jan 18, 2010)

erick.... are those YOUR frogs? 

yes i've heard that they're expensive but man they are nice. i like the sylvatica 'Nariña' myself. man it's so beautiful. **SIGH** way out of my price range though....


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Eric are those F1's, and let's see a full tank shot before Julio can ask! I got a couple of morphs of these now, I started keeping them in the mid 90s when they were like 35-40 each, they and pumilio were the only frogs I really had any interest in, they are MUCH more now, think 400-600 for most morphs if you can find them, here are some of my red heads, read the whole thread since there are more pics on or about the 4th page: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/49698-some-girls-such-attention-hogs.html


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Eric are those F1's, and let's see a full tank shot before Julio can ask! I got a couple of morphs of these now, I started keeping them in the mid 90s when they were like 35-40 each, they and pumilio were the only frogs I really had any interest in, they are MUCH more now, think 400-600 for most morphs if you can find them, here are some of my red heads, read the whole thread since there are more pics on or about the 4th page: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/49698-some-girls-such-attention-hogs.html


hope you dont mind me asking, but what morphs do you have? so far what ive seen people on the board having are saddlebacks, red heads, litas, san juan and san lorenzo. im curious as to what morphs are still in the US hobby.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

thedude said:


> hope you dont mind me asking, but what morphs do you have? so far what ive seen people on the board having are saddlebacks, red heads, litas, san juan and san lorenzo. im curious as to what morphs are still in the US hobby.


Well besides what you listed, I know there are also bullseyes, puerto quitos, white foots, and some lehmannis in the US so there are probably a couple of other morphs too, some people in Europe are keeping a lot more


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Well besides what you listed, I know there are also bullseyes, puerto quitos, white foots, and some lehmannis in the US so there are probably a couple of other morphs too, some people in Europe are keeping a lot more


ya someone i know was offered koi's, but they are the same as white foots. and i saw someones video of their frogroom and they zoomed in on a lehmanni for a second. what is a puerto quito?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

thedude said:


> ya someone i know was offered koi's, but they are the same as white foots. and i saw someones video of their frogroom and they zoomed in on a lehmanni for a second. what is a puerto quito?


It's a reddish/orange and brownish/black sylvaticus, kind of like a Santo Domingo: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/48906-ecuador-frogs.html?highlight=quito


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

For the sake of identifying the different morphs, here are the links to the morph guides I made a while ago. They don't show every morph, because there are just too many of them to keep track of, but I tried to show the more well known ones and some of the color variations within them. The guides go... 

Scientific Name
Morph Name/Locality
Color Variation Within the Morph

http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/frogandtoadarefriends/Dart%20Frogs/HISTRIONICAGUIDE.jpg?t=1266906299

http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy235/frogandtoadarefriends/Dart%20Frogs/LEHMANNIOCCULTATORSYLVATICAGUIDE.jpg?t=1266906937


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

As far as keeping Histrionica or Sylvatica goes, from what I've heard, they are not any harder to keep than other dart frogs. 

The HARD parts are...
1. Triggering breeding and getting good eggs
2. Getting the female to actually feed the tadpoles 
3. Getting the froglets to survive into adulthood

There are a number of factors that could be at play in getting them to breed and raise young. It could be an environmental condition or trigger within the viv that is not being met, it could be the diet of the adults, or something else entirely. I know of a few people who HAVE had success with them, but it is still not as consistent as in other dart frogs. Some people are trying to get other species of darts to raise the tads or to provide feeder eggs to them.

On one of the European sites, I came across information on some of the successful breeding conditions used. This is translated from Dutch...

"It is important not to select plants with small leaves to funnels. A "dry season" with 3 times daily wet (October to April) and a temperature of 18 to 19 ° C at night and by day 20 to 22 ° C. A "rainy season" to 7 times daily wet (May to September) at a temperature of 20 to 25 ° C has led to successful offspring. The main activity takes place in this "rainy season". The clutches (4 to 20 eggs) are sold well in black film tubes."

I think if one would replicate that very wet breeding cycle, give a large spacious enclosure with UV light, let them select a proper mate, use a clay substrate, and feed an extremely varied diet to the adults then the chances of them breeding should be increased. Or I could be entirely wrong!

It would be nice if we figured them out, because they are spectacular frogs.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice morph charts! thanks for the info, has anyone seen white foot sylvaticus in the United States?


----------



## kj (Jan 15, 2006)

I have been offered the red head and whitefooted to pick up in hamm this march in germany from three diffrent people.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lucky Europeans get cool frogs!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks chris those are very cool looking. i really like the santo domingos as well. ah.....someday 

azure89,
i know someone who was offered kois in the US. they are the same as white foots.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

thedude said:


> thanks chris those are very cool looking. i really like the santo domingos as well. ah.....someday
> 
> azure89,
> i know someone who was offered kois in the US. they are the same as white foots.


Do you know how much they were asking? What do you think the chances of anyone offering them again are?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

azure89 said:


> Do you know how much they were asking? What do you think the chances of anyone offering them again are?


well im sure they were between $500 to $1000 each but the person who was offered them is a very respected and well known member of the hobby. i highly doubt anyone would just put them up for sale to just anyone.


----------

